

Ask HN: How machine learning algorithms are helping to solve important problems? - mfalcon

I'm reading the book "Programming Collective Intelligence" in order to have a basic idea about ML algorithms, but the algorithms are used to solve problems like: price models, better recommendations, trip planning...<p>I'd like to know about interesting projects(open source would be great) that apply ML to help solving problems in fields like: health, education, nutrition, politics, agriculture...<p>Thank you in advance for your replies.
======
phektus
Try the book Numerati by Stephen Baker that talks about current
business/government/military applications of the data mining and machine
learning practices

<http://www.amazon.com/Numerati-Stephen-Baker/dp/0618784608>

